# Stage 2 Arkansas Toothpick



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 3, 2016)

Here is stage 2 of the Arkansas Toothpick I hand ground this no jigs.....I think I like it better this way as to hold as close to the old knives back during the Civil War era.The cutting edge is 8" .... I dipped it in Feric acid with white vinegar for 15 minutes...the next step would be to heat treat it right?


 SEE UPDATED PICS BELOW

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 3, 2016)

Looks pretty good Pappy! Looking forward to seeing the finished knife


----------



## Molokai (May 3, 2016)

Looks good but I would weld something to tang.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 4, 2016)

Oh yeah...I am....going to slot the tang before i silver solder a piece of all thread to it....


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 4, 2016)

She is coming together nicely....had some brass stock in the shop so i just made the guard and the pommel....she ended up being 13 1/2" long with an 8" blade...now I got to make the sheath!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

